# Prima installazione Gentoo e prb con rete

## Centurion610

Ciao a tutti,

questo è il mio primo post in questo forum ed inizio subito chiedendovi aiuto.

Ieri ho installato la rc4 di gentoo senza x (avrei voluto farlo oggi), durante l'installazione la rete funziona benissimo, infatti gentoo scarica senza prb i pachetti di cui ha bisogno; i prb sono iniziati dopo aver compilato il kernel.

Faccio un reboot e mi accorgo che la rete non funziona +, eth0 non esiste, come posso risolvere?

Il pc con gentoo (cheda di rete 3com integrata) è collegato ad una lan su cui cè una makkina winzozz che è collegata ad internet.

Vi ringrazio anticipatamente:)

Ciao

Cent

----------

## Benve

La rete funzionava solo durante l'installazione dal cd ?

Sei sicuro di aver seguito il passo "Configurazione finale della rete" della guida di installazione?

----------

## morellik

Il problema sembra risiedere nella compilazione del kernel.

Solite domande: 

hai selezionato la scheda di rete giusta?  :Shocked: 

Se e' un modulo, l'hai inserito in /etc/modules.autoload?

Puoi anche rifare il boot col LiveCD e controllare con lsmod

che driver di rete usa per la tua scheda.

Ciao 

morellik

----------

## Centurion610

Ciao,

intanto grazie per le risposte.

Si, la rete funziona solamente durante l'installazione da cd;

non sono sicuro di aver seguito alla perfezione la guida, comunque questa sera ci riprovo;)

Ciao

Cent

----------

## maur8

Guarda soprattutto il gateway impostato con route -n da root e i server dns in /etc/resolv.conf e chiaramente l'ip della sceda con ifconfig. Cmq la guida è chiarissima al riguardo. Ciao!

----------

